# "Gut feeding" mealworms with dogfood?



## ThisMeansWAR (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello addicts! The title says it all, really. I have always used oatmeal as food for the mealworms but I want to mix it up a little. Every time I cut up a worm to feed my slings and the white goop comes out I think "this doesn't seem very nutritious..." So I purchased a small bag of dry dog food pellets, using the one with the least amount of added nutrients and crushing it up. This one is made from chicken and the worms seem to go crazy for it, I can hear a chorus of crunches from the container as they chow down... 

Does anyone have any experience or advice when it comes to "gut loading" feeders in this manner?


----------



## cold blood (Jun 22, 2017)

I often use an oatmeal base...but not much...for supers I make it deep...but for mealies just a little...I add bits of lettuce, carrot and apple and they go nuts for it.

Never thought to throw in dog kibble...its what I use for "substrate" for my dubia...when the kibble is gone, I know its time to clean the enclosure. They also eat mostly fruits and veggies.


Wonder how nuts (peanuts, pecans, etc.) would go over for the mealies...dubia as well.


----------



## boina (Jun 22, 2017)

Well, I use cat kibble , because that's what I have around anyway. What works even better is fish food. It has a better combination of protein/veggies for the mealies, but cat kibble plus a bit of fresh veggies on a base of oatmeal is great. 
The dubias get cat kibble, too, plus veggies, but they go nuts for fish food.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 22, 2017)

boina said:


> Well, I use cat kibble , because that's what I have around anyway. What works even better is fish food. It has a better combination of protein/veggies for the mealies, but cat kibble plus a bit of fresh veggies on a base of oatmeal is great.
> The dubias get cat kibble, too, plus veggies, but they go nuts for fish food.


Dog kibble, cat kibble...for inverts, its all the same.  Dog food is what I have around...good to know you are a crazy cat lady...that explains a lot

Reactions: Funny 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## Devin B (Jun 22, 2017)

I have fed my mealworms a gut loading food for crickets.  They seem to like it and its not to pricy.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 23, 2017)

ThisMeansWAR said:


> Hello addicts! The title says it all, really. I have always used oatmeal as food for the mealworms but I want to mix it up a little. Every time I cut up a worm to feed my slings and the white goop comes out I think "this doesn't seem very nutritious..." So I purchased a small bag of dry dog food pellets, using the one with the least amount of added nutrients and crushing it up. This one is made from chicken and the worms seem to go crazy for it, I can hear a chorus of crunches from the container as they chow down...
> 
> Does anyone have any experience or advice when it comes to "gut loading" feeders in this manner?


I use a mix of cat biscuits, oatmeal, fish flakes and oatmeal flower for my roaches, I also give them leftover pieces of fruit and veg, bread crusts, anything really, no meat though, the dry cat food has the meat contents. Hope your mealworms taste delicious.(For your T's)

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 23, 2017)

I use fish flakes but any of those choices would work.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## WoofSpider (Jun 23, 2017)

Just want to add my 2 cents. I use crickets as feeders (I know, not as popular as roaches on here, but dubia are illegal where I live.), and feed them a diet of ground-up, dry, dog food and apple slices. As long as I remember to take out the old apple slice and put a new one in every other day, the crickets grow rapidly and stay alive well.

I don't breed them though. I just get a dozen from the pet store every week or so.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## grayzone (Jun 23, 2017)

If i have a large batch of crickets ive often tended to throw a little kibble in the bag. I got 3 large pitbulls and dogfood galore so why not? 
Keeps the crickets alive longer and never hurt my ts any.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 23, 2017)

I feed my red runners a mix of ground up dog biscuits and fish flakes, not tried it with my mealworms or supers though (wasn't even sure they could eat that), I just give those a mix of ground up cereals.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jun 23, 2017)

Not sure if it as good for tarantulas as it is for my other animals I use Dubia for, but I use Zoo-Med Adult Bearded Dragon food pellets (ground up) as a base food. When I tried to keep superworms I used oatmeal for substrate and added the dragon pellets. Of course I also add fruits and veggies, but I'm feeding Geckos with the Dubia mostly. Also, I have used bug burger before, even mixed in a little Repashy's CGD.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 24, 2017)

WoofSpider said:


> Just want to add my 2 cents. I use crickets as feeders (I know, not as popular as roaches on here, but dubia are illegal where I live.), and feed them a diet of ground-up, dry, dog food and apple slices. As long as I remember to take out the old apple slice and put a new one in every other day, the crickets grow rapidly and stay alive well.
> 
> I don't breed them though. I just get a dozen from the pet store every week or so.


I use Crickets almost exclusively.  They're the easiest to get here and the only feeder (except maybe meal worms) that are actually allowed inside. 

I don't breed them either.  I get a supply and keep them in my Cricket Enclosure until I feed them all off (or they die, which happens too).


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Jun 24, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> I use Crickets almost exclusively.  They're the easiest to get here and the only feeder (except maybe meal worms) that are actually allowed inside.
> 
> I don't breed them either.  I get a supply and keep them in my Cricket Enclosure until I feed them all off (or they die, which happens too).


The topic is feeding feeders mate


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 24, 2017)

ThisMeansWAR said:


> The topic is feeding feeders mate


I was replying to @WoofSpider who mentioned that he uses crickets as feeders in comparison to many others who use roaches most of the time.


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Jun 24, 2017)

darkness975 said:


> I was replying to @WoofSpider who mentioned that he uses crickets as feeders in comparison to many others who use roaches most of the time.


My bad

Reactions: Cake 1


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 24, 2017)

ThisMeansWAR said:


> My bad


No worries   

I did answer your OP earlier btw


----------



## Estein (Jun 24, 2017)

For my mealworms, I use oatmeal for the substrate and feed them carrots. Kibble sounds like a cheap and easy feeder for folks who have to buy it anyway, but I personally would shy away because I also use my mealworm colony as people food. If you've got loads of extra mealworms, go do yourself a favor and roast them at 200F for an hour or two, then toss with some salt and chili powder. For real, y'all. Good stuff.


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Jun 24, 2017)

Estein said:


> For my mealworms, I use oatmeal for the substrate and feed them carrots. Kibble sounds like a cheap and easy feeder for folks who have to buy it anyway, but I personally would shy away because I also use my mealworm colony as people food. If you've got loads of extra mealworms, go do yourself a favor and roast them at 200F for an hour or two, then toss with some salt and chili powder. For real, y'all. Good stuff.


I had to do a double take when reading this... I have to try it now.


----------



## Estein (Jun 25, 2017)

ThisMeansWAR said:


> I had to do a double take when reading this... I have to try it now.


Hope you enjoy! They're pretty nutty and delicious.


----------



## Moakmeister (Jun 26, 2017)

I feed my mealworms and superworms fish flakes as well as an occasional baby carrot.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## TomKemp (Jun 26, 2017)

I mix cat food in the blender for my crickets and Dubia (I rotate Catfood and Oranges with my Dubia). My superworms live in a large sterilite container full of oatmeal. Never had a problem.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Jun 27, 2017)

TomKemp said:


> I mix cat food in the blender for my crickets and Dubia (I rotate Catfood and Oranges with my Dubia). My superworms live in a large sterilite container full of oatmeal. Never had a problem.


I'm getting my first batch of Dubia tomorrow so I'll also be going for the kibbles & oranges.


----------



## PolarisTR (Jun 27, 2017)

Inbetween fruit meals I let my Dubias eat HP Sauce. A quick splodge and they're all over it.


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Jun 27, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Never thought to throw in dog kibble...its what I use for "substrate" for my dubia...when the kibble is gone, I know its time to clean the enclosure. They also eat mostly fruits and veggies.


Do you grind up the pellets or just throw them in whole?



cold blood said:


> Wonder how nuts (peanuts, pecans, etc.) would go over for the mealies...dubia as well.


It think nuts are very fatty and full of oil, don't know how that would go down. But I guess there's only one way to find out!


----------



## cold blood (Jun 27, 2017)

i dont grind them....i just buy the cheap stuff from the dollar store and pour it right in.....no feeder needs kibble to be  ground.


----------

